# Workin' on the Railroad



## cobaltbot (Aug 24, 2013)

I should have stuck this in General Chat but already resized the pictures enough.

 Mason/Dixon Troop 400 from Delta PA/Cardiff MD helped me work on our little section of the Ma & Pa (Maryland and Pennsylvania) railroad today.  The scouts have helped me many times on the railroad, especially after Hurricane Isabelle, but they also play hard on it too when they are camping at our place.  We needed 7 more hours of service time to add to the three hours we did at Philmont to get the 50 Miler award.  Here is our rough looking track crew.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 24, 2013)

We put in 5 "new" ties, mostly as a learning experience.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 24, 2013)

We had a hole from an old derailment repair to fix.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 24, 2013)

Cutting a new piece of 80# rail.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 24, 2013)

The finished repair, they also cleared some trees and were a lot of help!


----------



## sandchip (Aug 24, 2013)

Neat!  Is it just a trail now?


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 24, 2013)

A few little sections of the 84 mile shortline from Baltimore to York are.  When the ICC granted permission to abandon the PA portion of the line in 1987 (the Maryland section was abandoned in 1957) we paid the scrapper to leave the rail thru our land, and besides our rail there's only rail at the Baltimore and York yards and another 2-3 mile stretch that's a museum bought by the Ma and PA Preservation Society.


----------



## epackage (Aug 24, 2013)

Cool stuff CB, have you considered welding in the new piece of rail and removing the braces for a cleaner natural look?


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 24, 2013)

We considered the many options and quick fixes and settled on this one for now, railroading aint about pretty and us Delta folks like the rough and tumble look that we pull off so well.  [8D]
 We are gonna come back with the grinder and smooth er off a little.[]


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Aug 24, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey Steve what is the story on the bell in the first picture?


----------



## Uwharrie digger (Aug 25, 2013)

Neat that your keeping history alive!!  Did you take that group to Philmont this year?  If you did what trail did you go on?  I went back in 1970 and we went on the northern trail.  We went to Lover's Leap and Old Baldy .   Had a grand old time seen beautiful sites and cool wildlife, including some bears and a cougar.  Would love to go back but don't think I could make it now.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Steve, I was plenty pleased with what we did.  Renee, that bell is one of three school house type bells I've picked up for pretty cheap over the years.  The other two grace the front flower bed.  Thanks, David and welcome to the forum!  We did go up north but now you can choose between 32 different treks.  We side hiked up Baldy (12,414') and hiked in over the Tooth of Time.  Great experience again! (did it in 2004)


----------



## idigjars (Aug 28, 2013)

Cool post.  Thanks for sharing it with us.   Paul


----------



## Stardust (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice work.  []


----------

